# SHEATH CLEANING



## Wundahorse (25 August 2012)

I need to clean WB's sheath but ,ahem,i cannot get him to leave it out as as soon as i get down to work on him,he retracts his penis.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (26 August 2012)

I'm of the school that says if there isn't a veterinary reason why you need to clean your boy's sheath, then don't! You can end up with more trouble than you started with if you're not careful as the washing strips all the good bacteria away and allows the bad ones to proliferate. Having said that, I remember a discussion on the yard a few years ago and we were debating sure-fire ways to get our boys to drop their penises out and my friend said, I find taking my top off usually works. Ha ha, have you tried that???


----------



## Wundahorse (26 August 2012)

Ha ha i might try that if only i was 20 years younger but fear any such action may send poor WB into a quick reverse and escape.He is a little bit flakey around his delicate manhood and methinks he is not attending to his personal hygiene.Typical man.


----------



## Jazzy B (27 August 2012)

I have a similar problem the minute he sees the potential willy cleaning bucket and rubber gloves, in it goes!  So I'm now with Box_of_Frogs on this one and just going to leave it well alone, if it was meant to be cleaned it would be on the outside. 

I know a few people that squirt baby oil at theirs when they drop them out but I'm really not sure about this one - result is a very clean willy though!


----------



## Rock*Star (27 August 2012)

*I usually use glycerine and gloves and work inside as my gelding is not very obliging either. 

On a lighter note I found this which if even if you don't find useful is worth reading just for the comedy factor:
http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml
*


----------



## PrillyD (27 August 2012)

I use baby oil too-you can get a good squirt at them before the suck it back in


----------



## mjcssjw2 (27 August 2012)

careful my boy is allergic to the babyoil in that deparment!


----------



## PrillyD (27 August 2012)

Our vets use a teeny weeny amount of hibiscrub in a bucket of warm water to clean it with, and they used this method of 2 finger circular rubbing technique onthe side of the tail to 'relax' the horse? God that sounds wrong...


----------



## Gucci_b (28 August 2012)

A syringe full of sheath cleaner works wonders, for the not so obliging horse ;-) you can even stand behind the fence line, give him a good scratch on the bum and bingo.... he doesn't know what just happend, lol and your still in one piece


----------



## Toast (28 August 2012)

I think if i tried to clean my appaloosas sheath he'd launch me into orbit....


----------



## Mince Pie (28 August 2012)

It's almost worse that my boy is _more_ than happy for me to clean his and flops it out at the end of every ride


----------



## yeeharider (28 August 2012)

have had horses for over 40 years never have and never will clean sheath


----------



## My bambinos (31 August 2012)

my horse doesnt get a dirty willy he just gets a dirty greasy sheath (so when he lies down it leaved greasy patches on the inside of his legs) which he has no problem with me cleaning 

I was advised by a vet to only ever use water as you will upset the natural bacteria


----------



## SNORKEY (31 August 2012)

I need to do my boys as well. He always has it out but being heavily pregnant I don't want to get kicked so I think il squirt some baby oil on it. It does work well and all the bits fall off! Just dont do it on a hot sunny day!


----------



## sydney (31 August 2012)

Not something I've had to do until recently, but as horses hind legs and sheath were dirty with willy cheese I had little choice. 

Enlisted OH to hold him with plenty of edible distractions. Used KY jelly and gloves and basically just quietly went up and quickly pulled off as many chods as I could.

He wasn't particularly amused but had to be done.


----------



## sydney (31 August 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			It's almost worse that my boy is _more_ than happy for me to clean his and flops it out at the end of every ride  

Click to expand...

Haha- just read this- your horse loves you!


----------



## Joanna710 (10 September 2012)

I have the same issue as broke-but-happy... The first time I tried to clean my gelding's smelly sheath there were back legs launching out at all angles. Now he is more than happy to flop it out as soon as I get started. I use surgical gloves and baby oil. Once he knows what I'm doing he becomes most obliging 

I know sheath cleaning is not always recommended but I find my horse gets really yucky back legs and gets itchy if I don't do it. A little splash of baby oil gel works wonders


----------



## NooNoo59 (10 September 2012)

my appy kicked very hard on the thigh when i tried to do his!! I am off the school that bits that are hidden away look after themselves.  Was going to do it when he was doped to have a tooth sorted but forgot so i am leaving well alone!


----------



## Wundahorse (10 September 2012)

The worst and most disgusting part of the whole process is my Labrador hoovers up all the willie cheese from the floor.Perhaps i can market it as the newest deli food.


----------



## Joanna710 (10 September 2012)

Wundahorse said:



			The worst and most disgusting part of the whole process is my Labrador hoovers up all the willie cheese from the floor.Perhaps i can market it as the newest deli food.
		
Click to expand...

Oh _nice!!!_ As long as you don't let him lick your face straight after


----------



## Wundahorse (10 September 2012)

Perhaps i can market it to the French as a new type of cheese,and i don't think they would notice.Also tried and tested on dogs with no observable or reported adverse reactions.Might make a fortune here.


----------

